# Bred Doeling with Blood on Tail and Vulva



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi All!

I recently acquired a Saanen doeling (Havila) and Alpine doe (Cloud), both bred and believed to be pregnant. We did not confirm with a test but neither came back into heat. 
This morning I noticed blood (mostly clotted, but still red) on Havila's tail and vulva. Her breeding date was November 11. Does this mean that she is not pregnant/miscarried? I searched through the bedding and couldn't find any other discharge or additional blood. 
Other than the blood, everything seems normal. She ate happily and looks bright, chipper, and curious (as usual).

I'd love some feedback! I attached a photo of her rear end that shows the bleeding.

Tara


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does her tail look like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any cuts on her tail? If not and it is coming from her vulva, she unfortunately is aborting. 

Keep an eye on her.


----------



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

Her tail does not have any cuts/abrasions that I can find. There has been no more blood or discharge and I've been with her since I noticed the blood. I went through the bedding with a fine-toothed comb and didn't find any blood at all. 
Is it possible that she is just experiencing some spotting like women sometimes do during a pregnancy?
Or perhaps that she was not pregnant in the first place?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to say, but she wasn't that far along to really see a lot of discharge. You wouldn't find a fetus. The blood does usually indicate aborting. They do not spot like women, blood is a bad sign coming from her vulva.


----------



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

Havila behaved normally all day and I watched her VERY carefully, but nothing else was passed. I called the people who had owned her previously and we decided to have a vet take a look, just in case. She performed a gynie exam and took her vitals. The Dr. told me that it was nothing to worry about and that she most likely hadn't aborted (no dilation, no blood anywhere but the small amount in the photo, no blood or tissue during the exam) but even if she did she is fine now. I am going to test both ladies for pregnancy, but I think I probably just got over-excited (these are my first goats). I'm very relieved that everything is okay! Thank you toth boer goats!

Tara


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything is ok.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes a little capillary tears as things stretch, most of the time it goes unnoticed because it's such a minor thing. I see minor spotting quite often when the cervix is thinning in late pregnancy as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well.


----------



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

Update: both goats were confirmed pregnant via blood test. Based on the breeding dates, Havila and Cloud will kid on April 9 and May 7, respectively. I am considering scheduling an ultrasound checkup for next month so that maybe we can determine how many little ones are on the way. Havila has shown some additional discharge from time to time but nothing that would indicate an abortion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all is ok.


----------

